# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Ανακοίνωση για την ενότητα "η γωνιά των επαγγελματιών ψυχικής υγείας"

## NikosD.

Η ενότητα "η γωνιά των επαγγελματιών ψυχικής υγείας" μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα έχει κλείσει.
Δυστυχώς, δεν μπόρεσε σε αυτά τα 3-4 χρόνια λειτουργίας να αποτελέσει έναν χώρο γόνιμων συζητήσεων.

Θα ξανα - ανοίξει από το νέο έτος, όμως με νέους κανόνες λειτουργίας, σε νέα μορφή και σε νέα διεύθυνση.

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συμμετοχή και λυπάμαι γι αυτή την εξέλιξη.

----------


## NikosD.

Μέσα στις επόμενες ώρες ή το αργότερο αύριο θα χρειαστεί να κλείσει το φόρουμ για τεχνικούς λόγους.
Το φόρουμ θα κλείσει προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί πιθανή απώλεια μηνυμάτων κατά τις ώρες που θα γίνονται οι τεχνικές εργασίες.
Με αφορμή τη αναπόφευκτη αυτή διακοπή, θα γίνει και το κλείσιμο των ενοτήτων των φοιτητών και των επαγγελματιών ψυχικής υγείας, όπως ήδη έχει αναφερθεί παραπάνω.

----------

